# Mylar versus nail polish



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I was hunting a couple of years ago and got nothing but a click when I pulled the trigger on a doe. I was using ammo (38-40) that my grandfather had owned and most likely carried with him while he as hunting... going from inside to out cold to warm over the years .....

anyway. I put a fair amount of long term ammo in mylar.... I have heard that some folk put nail polish around the neck and on the primer... I would try it but have a hard time deciding between ruby red or passion pink nail polish

WHAT SAY YOU???


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I think you would be pretty in pink.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I've heard of polish used on the primer to seal it out, but would it be good to put it on the end that is in the chamber when the explosion happens?
What does nail polish do at those temps?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

you're protecting against moisture - mylar isn't any better than plain old poly when it comes to humidity & moisture - adding a desiccant pack is the key ...


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I think the key is more in keeping the environment regulated to a point. Whether is a wax seal on a can or Mylar. You do not want to expose ammo to drastic temperature changes.

Just like your glasses fog up when you go from AC to humid outdoors...Condensation is your enemy

As for the projectile. I wouldn't put anything that could prevent seating on the casing.... but I think never having ammo used for hunting or exposed to outside elements around for more than a year or two is best practice. 

Rotate your ammo stocks between hunting and practice. If your planning on shooting with the ammo your daddy hunted with, then plan on more click and less bang.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Mylar bagging sound good to me. I'd add a silicone desiccant pack to it. I store all my stores in ammo cans 
with desiccant packs. I was lucky enough to grab a couple of hundred from coils of aluminum coming into 
my plant and use my dehydrator to dry them out (recharge them).


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

paraquack said:


> Mylar bagging sound good to me. I'd add a silicone desiccant pack to it. I store all my stores in ammo cans
> with desiccant packs. I was lucky enough to grab a couple of hundred from coils of aluminum coming into
> my plant and use my dehydrator to dry them out (recharge them).


Never thought of doing that...does it work well?

Sorry...the cat was pissing me off.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I don't put anything on my ammo that can melt. Look at old Russian ammo for evidence.

I'd suggest learning to reload.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

About 4 or 5 years ago I opened a can of 7.62x54R circa 1940's. Every single one that I fired with my Mosin Nagant went BOOM!

Also, my vote is for Red White and Blue Fingernail Polish...with Sprinkles. Why Sprinkles? Because everyday is better with Sprinkles, right?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

If anything, I would stick with the Mylar, fingernail polish would make me nervous. Now as far as MM is concerned? Be bold, ruby red all the way dude. :devil:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

We used to just put a small ring of white nail polish around the primer. Most of our hunting loads were jacketed, and the fit was tight enough for small amounts of rain or snow.

I never used any sealant on the cartridges I reloaded with cast bullets. To me, that meant plinking, and if I was going to standing outside for a long period of time it wasn't going to be in the rain or snow.

I was doing all my present shooting at the indoor Gander Mountain ranges, until they closed.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Never thought of doing that...does it work well?
> Sorry...the cat was pissing me off.


Not sure which thought you were questioning. so... I have .308 ammo I purchased in battle pouches, so why not Mylar. 
Ammo cans are ammo cans I have "recharged" the silicone desiccant packs many many times. I purchased a 100 count 
pack of colored indicators cards I put in all my stored items so I can see what's happening as far as humidity. When I 
first started recharging the desiccant packs I stored them in gallon ziplock bags. Dang, what a mistake that was. The 
polyethylene leak moisture thru it like a fish net. I was having to recharge the packs every couple of months. I finally 
started storing the packs in 2 quart mason jars. Now, no more recharging until it use the pack. Forget storing desiccant 
packs in plastic bags.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Slippy said:


> About 4 or 5 years ago I opened a can of 7.62x54R circa 1940's. Every single one that I fired with my Mosin Nagant went BOOM!
> 
> Also, my vote is for Red White and Blue Fingernail Polish...with Sprinkles. Why Sprinkles? Because everyday is better with Sprinkles, right?


I had two portuguese 200 round battle packs of 7.62x51made in the 70's. Fully 10% had dead primers.


----------

